# windows 10 Failed to install



## twiggy98 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi all, I reserved my copy of windows 10 a while ago, and today I checked my updates history to find it has failed to install 5 times, any ideas as to why this is happening, all my settings are at the recommended bit so I cant see any reason why its failing,


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Mine did last night as well. Looks like something came through ahead of the actual last bit of code that generates the upgrade message that will appear in windows update and replace your "reserved" message. Eventually it will show up - mine did! Keep trying windows update and restart the computer now and then.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I just had the same happen -- tried to install, but failed. The reason given is that my desktop motherboard has Broadcom Bluetooth, and they say that Broadcom has not yet submitted Win 10 drivers, so installing Win 10 may make it impossible for me to connect to the Internet. 'Tain't so, because I disabled the Bluetooth; the Internet is hard-wired into the computer. I went to Broadcom's site to see if they said anything about it or had a utility that would scan the computer and tell me what new driver I need. Could find nothing re either of these; Broadcom site is a disaster/only usable for driver downloads if you know specifically what you need.

Can anyone provide any guidance here?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You might want to read what I posted here.

I wouldn't be in any big hurry to make the upgrade.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

A lot of people, me included had that upgrade failed (read my earlier post). Eventually, the last bit of code showed up. I think the internet is just so bogged down right now it's taking longer. Even the activation is taking a while. Told my daughter to try later this evening - maybe the internet traffic will slow down enough that her activation will go through. She got a 'try later' message.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Both of my HP wireless printers don't have a full-feature driver software package yet for Windows 10, so that's another reason why I'm waiting.

I'm sure we're going to see plenty of threads in the near future with complaints about devices not working. 

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont think the internet traffic will reduce as a global roll out, unless they have thought of the timezones and delays 
But a lot of people will be trying to download the ISO to get ahead of waiting for the upgrade


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the Microsoft global counter for Windows 10, it's currently installing at an average rate of *960* times every minute.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I really didn't want Win 10 now, because it's virtually certain that it has a huge number of bugs and missing drivers. It's just that it showed up this morning; got the famous 'gold shield' on the Shut down button, but didn't know it was for Win 10, so inadvertently started the process . . .and thought, "What the hey; go ahead." But then, it failed because of the missing Broadcom driver. I'm going to leave sleeping dogs lie for awhile. Will try it in a couple of months on the assumption that (a) Broadcom has delivered Win 10 drivers to M$ and (b) reviews from those who've gotten it are 90%+ positive.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

I have Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. I have reserved and received confirmation from Microsoft for my Windows reservation. 

When I check the windows update history, I see a bunch of failed Windows 10 Pro attempts. Is this normal? There has to be at least 15 attempts all with failures. 

Any thoughts/suggestions?

Cheers!


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Lots of folks, including yours truly, went through the same thing until the missing message to start the upgrade came through in windows update - keep clicking that check for updates . Now I have three computers in my home all upgraded - AND ACTIVATED! Activations are going at a snails pace.There was a report on another forum that they were having server problems for a while. Must be fixed because the activations finally did come through.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the response. 

As long as these are common failures that everyone else is getting, I'll guess I'll wait for the confirmation. 

I did quickly check the failure detail for this Windows 10 pro update failure, it stated error code 80246007. Could there be an issue with my windows update?

Cheers!


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Same error message I got. Their servers are being slammed. Just have to ride it out and keep clicking the button for whichever step you are on and hope you slip into an opening when it comes up.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you can cancel the upgrade if you have reserved and do not want it to install

http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/successfully-cancelling-your-windows-10-upgrade-reservation
https://www.infopackets.com/news/9612/how-cancel-windows-10-reservation-properly

I have all the files downloaded - but for some reason still not installing - windows update is saying its reserved - so i will do as suggested and keep clicking on update


----------

